# Newbie question - Grind and grinder



## mrsimes (May 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

I posted a couple of months back, because my shots pull way to fast using 14-16g of coffee.

I've been using the finest grind I can get on my Solis grinder and tamping down hard, but recently 16g has been pulling a double shot in about 12 seconds - it seems to be getting worse.

I figured that I simply need to replace the grinder, but to test that theory, I bought a pack of Starbucks beans and asked them to grind them for my Gaggia in the store.

They did this to an espresso grind for me. Problem is, this has the opposite effect to my ground coffee - 14g of Starbucks ground totally chokes the machine and I get a tiny dribble in 30 seconds. When I remove the portafilter, the "puck" is all wet and stuck to the shower screen.

Have Starbucks ground the coffee too fine for my machine?

I just want to establish that the grinder is definitely the issue, before I fork out a couple hundred squids on a decent one?

Thanks,

Si


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

To me the fact that you are experiencing both ends of the scale... too fast and too slow... suggests that grind is indeed one area where you could gain big improvements. (Starbucks staff may have completely screwed up the grind.)


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Assuming your grinder is the Solis also sold as a Dualit, it is not capable of consistent fine grinding for espresso purposes even if tweaked, I know as I have one and tried a few years ago. Well worth investing in a decent grinder for the job, then you can tweak the grind to suit. Baseline grinder hereabouts is the Iberital MC2, depends on how much you want to spend. Also consider swooping on a used one on Ebay, there are bargains to be had though of course caveat emptor applies. I have a huge commercial Mazzer via Ebay which replaced my Iberital MC2 and cost not a lot.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep. What they said. Get yourself a half decent grinder. MC2 is good if on a budget and you will be able to adjust it perfectly for your machine, tamp and dosage. If someone with an identical machine ground you some beans on their grinder which were perfect for them your dosage and tamp pressure alone would be enough to change the flow of the pour considerably.


----------



## mrsimes (May 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the advice. I'll bite the bullet and buy an MC2 - happy donkey have them at a really good price at the moment - £114.00 + VAT for the automatic!

Simon


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

You wont be dissapointed. The grinder is the most important piece of equipment you can buy.


----------



## tommyturnip (Jul 19, 2011)

I recently bought a MC2 from H.Donkey and the difference is amazing. Its a pain to dial in due to the worm drive but this also makes the adjustments available to you practically infinite, certain to solve your issue.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Potato-Pot*ar*to as they say!

I have a doserless MC2, brother has an MDF. Both make lovely coffee using the Classic.

Downside of the MDF is the doser IMO.

MDF is good for all types of grinds however the MC2 is good for dialing in and focussing on one type of grind (espresso for me)

I have the MC2 for Espresso and an MM for the Aeropress/French press.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I have an MDF and I love it. It produces a far superior quality grind than anything else in the price range and IMO, this is the most important thing when making espresso at home - not the fineness but the consistancy. As for the doser, it's true that it is unnecessary but on the upside, it reduces clumping. You can esaily make the MDF stepless if you have some PTFE tape, a screwdriver and about 3 and a half minutes of your time. A lot of American sites recommend the MDF because of the price - grind quality - build quality is unbeatable!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Aye, my Brother swears by his! A modified MDF would be right up my street.


----------



## third_degreee (Apr 24, 2012)

I had a French press and coupled that with the Bodum Bistro Burr Grinder bought from John Lewis for £39. Recently bought a Gaggia Classic from ebay and modded my Bodum Bistro as the fine setting wasn't fine enough. Surprisingly the modded Bodum produces a fine enough grind to choke the Classic. Not sure if I will burn out the motor on the Bodum but it'll do for now!!


----------



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi, bit of an old thread this now I know, but I'd be really interested in knowing how to do that mod to the MDF. I have one of the old really heavy metal ones and I love it, but can it be improved?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I went from an MDF to an MC2 and never regretted it, but concur with general opinion: the doser and the steps on the MDF let a excellent grinder down.


----------

